# Anyone remember Andy Henderson



## gray-h (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone remember Andy? He was an engineer (maybe a 3rd or 2nd) on the Caroline and Chalmers as well as some other Port Line ships. He was from Timaru in New Zealand and was on the Caroline during the 1970's. I've had a good look around this site and my Dad appears in a picture posted by Keith W when he was on the Port Chalmers. He's standing at the very back (not a good picture). 

Here is the link http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...0211/title/the-engineers28-26amp-3ble/cat/500

He just recently passed away in November 2011. I'm his son and I'm researching my fathers life and would be keen for any information or memories.

Cheers

Graham.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Graham,

a suggestion for you. Firstly send a PM - Private Message - to the person who posted the photo, he maybe able to help. Also there is a sub forum for Port Line in the the - Shipping Lines - forum. Post a thread in that sub forum and you will probably get more replies and info from ex Port Line members.

Hawkey01


----------



## gray-h (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Hawkey01


----------

